# mit S7 PLC Connector für java DB auslesen



## ofitz (9 Januar 2020)

Hallo,ich habe vom github diese java lib https://github.com/s7connector/s7connector.

Habe eine s7-1200 SPS als starter Kit zum rumspielen. In der SPS habe ich einen DB erstellt: MyDB.wert.

Ich kann mich auf die SPS verbinden, doch bin überfragt wie ich diesen DB auslesen kann. Ich bin kein Automatisierer und kenne mich mit TIA nicht so aus  Der DB jedoch funktioniert, ich kann TRUE/FALSE reinschreiben.

Laut der github doku sollte ich mit diesem Befehl 10Bytes vom DB100 auslesen können:

```
connector.read(DaveArea.DB, 100, 10, 0);
```

Die Frage die ich mir stelle, woher soll ich wissen wie ich mein DB(MyDB.wert) ansprechen soll und welche Bytes ich lesen soll?

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit der lib vom github gemacht und kann mir da weiterhelfen?

Wäre sehr dankbar 

VG


----------

